# 2004 21Rs Water Pump Location



## Bign (Apr 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a 2004 21RS and I'm having quite a time locating the water pump. I've looked in virtually every corner of the unit, but I can't seem to find the pump. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Bign said:


> I recently purchased a 2004 21RS and I'm having quite a time locating the water pump. I've looked in virtually every corner of the unit, but I can't seem to find the pump. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


It's under the couch. Lift up the couch and it should be right there.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

wolverine said:


> I recently purchased a 2004 21RS and I'm having quite a time locating the water pump. I've looked in virtually every corner of the unit, but I can't seem to find the pump. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


It's under the couch. Lift up the couch and it should be right there.
[/quote]

also, through the rear storage compartment, there is a piece of wood to the left (at least mine does), unscrew that and it's right there....
I have yet to be able to get to it from inside by lifting the couch... how do you do that?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

When the couch is in the seating position, just lift the front edge until the seat bottom is at about a 45 degree angle.

You can have DW hold it or make a stick like I did to keep it in that position while doing maintenance.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On my 2008 21RS, the panel on under the couch that faces the dinette has five decorative buttons on it. Those buttons pop off to reveal the screws that hold the panel on. Remove them and you have full access to everything under the couch.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> On my 2008 21RS, the panel on under the couch that faces the dinette has five decorative buttons on it. Those buttons pop off to reveal the screws that hold the panel on. Remove them and you have full access to everything under the couch.


Unfortunately the old 04's don't have a access panel.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Bign: were you able to get to your water pump ? on my 07 I usually go in Like tomstayce said, through that storage area from outside, which is under the couch.
Are you replacing the pump ? I replaced/added the High pressure hose from Lowes and curled it around twice then took it down through the floor to get rid of that fluid hammering by the pump. Connected to the Rigid plastic pipe down in the 'crawlspace'. Added rubber shock absorber bushings to the pump and mounted it to a inch think rubber 'cow-mat' from Tractor supply, instead of the floorboard. I used Egg-crate foam to sound insulate the area.
Much better than that hammering of the rigid plastic pipes. You can stand outside and not hear the pump running, unless you are really listening for it to cut on. Its not too bad now. 
Have a Good one !


----------

